# Lanz Bulldog



## Mike1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just been looking at this site http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Index.html

There are down loadable PDF plans for a Lanz Bulldog tractor looks a very interesting project, well worth a look.

Mike.


----------

